# Nodule: blood filled



## Shandit66 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Around last Sept I discovered a large lump near my thyroid - it appeared overnight - there was no trauma to the neck. Ultrasound showed it to be a fluid filled nodule. 3 separate FNA's where all inconclusive. Blood tests show normal function.

By Dec, the pressure had built up til there was very uncomfortable pressure on the esophagus. Dec 22nd I got it drained: 15 cc of dead blood. Lump was way down, but now getting bigger again.

Every endo I see confirms the risk of cancer is low, but all say the next step is to do a Hemi. However, I do not believe in taking out organs just because we can't determine what the problem is.

Options I found from online research:

1 - Percutaneous Ethanol Injection to shrink the nodules. Does anyone have feedback on this?

2 - Radioactive iodine uptake test to test for cancer.

Any feedback is very welcome - thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shandit66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Around last Sept I discovered a large lump near my thyroid - it appeared overnight - there was no trauma to the neck. Ultrasound showed it to be a fluid filled nodule. 3 separate FNA's where all inconclusive. Blood tests show normal function.
> 
> ...


Any nodule that is vascular raises suspicion for cancer. You may be wise to re-consider your stance on this issue. When FNA is inconclusive, that further exacerbates the suspicion for cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a RAIU...not sure what you wanted to know about it...but it doesn't really present you with the cancer vs/ benign results. It can point in that direction, as most cancerous nodules are "cold" (that is, have little to no uptake), but there's nothing definitive. Most of the left side of my thyroid was cold, but it wasn't until the biopsy results came back that they were talking cancer.


----------



## Shandit66 (Oct 24, 2012)

Andros said:


> Any nodule that is vascular raises suspicion for cancer. You may be wise to re-consider your stance on this issue. When FNA is inconclusive, that further exacerbates the suspicion for cancer.


The FNA was inconclusive because they got no samples.
No samples because there's too much fluid. Nothing I've heard yet seems to have any indication of cancer.

The C-word scares me as much as anyone. However, I'd have to objectively analyse this before I give an ok to start taking out body parts.

If there's additional tests that help indicate or exclude cancer risks, then I'm happy to do them. But a test that has yielded no results does not mean my risk of cancer today is higher than last year (IMO)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PEI

Percutaneous Ethanol Injection


----------



## Shandit66 (Oct 24, 2012)

angel1976 said:


> This nodule may be an aneurism rather than cyst. PEI is a good idea, but more than one application could be necessary.
> After that the sample from collapsed nodule can be obtained for biopsy.
> PEI is used to treat cancerous nodules (lymph nodes) as well.


Is there any doctors in Ontario, Canada that is doing these?
I'd love to talk to them about its applicability.

Thanks


----------

